

When creating XHTML (etc), do you need a secured SandBox? - basel

When programming in XHMTL (etc.) on the internet, do you need a secured area to program in?  To elaborate the question further, if you are designing proprietary ideas and functions, is it safe to run them on your browser literally on the internet OR do you need a secure and simulated  internet environment for programming?  I do not want BigBrother or any other voyeurs or spies to intercept my language or ideas.  The converse of this question could be:  is it safe to innovate from a typical online site?  Experienced programmers please advise.
======
cmelbye
Well, if you're transmitting data unencrypted, then there's a possibility of
it being intercepted. You should be fine if you're developing on a local
server or if you encrypt traffic.

~~~
basel
Thank you for your reply. Can you recommend an encryption method of how I can
encrypt my data from my home computer (apple power book G4)?

~~~
basel
Actually, I have answered my own question off-line. Thank you, again, for your
reply.

